# Canadian aqua farms



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I finally made it over to Rick's place to see his discus set up and lovely fish. I took some pictures of his beautiful fishes enjoy. Rick has a great breeding set . He has breed some quality discus. For any one looking to get in to keeping discus and doesn't want to spend a fortune and get good quality discus. You should check out Rick's discus. here is his website. http://stores.canadianaquafarm.com/-strse-Discus--dsh--Juvies/Categories.bok


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are pictures of his Solomans and whattley discus. Wow they are beautiful and big . My pictures don't do them justice. You will have to see it in person..


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Verrrry nice Dave! Great pix, your set-up is beautiful! Thanks for sharing


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Verrrry nice Dave! Great pix, your set-up is beautiful! Thanks for sharing


Thanks. I can take credit for the pictures but not the fish. Those belong to Rick.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

oops missed the first post lol Great pix and Awesome fish either way lol I will definitely have to see Rick if I ever go with Discus. Pix like that get me that much closer


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hey Dave:

Ever thought of being a photo journalist


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

No problem. That's why i posted the pictures to convert more people .



Diztrbd1 said:


> oops missed the first post lol Great pix and Awesome fish either way lol I will definitely have to see Rick if I ever go with Discus. Pix like that get me that much closer


Yes I have . But I'm not sure what is stoping me. I think when Beth is finally better I will give it a go.



gklaw said:


> Hey Dave:
> 
> Ever thought of being a photo journalist


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Great to see how his breeding stock are turning out and grown. He takes good care of them. I know he has high quality parents as alot are also Forrest fish. 
I haven't made it out yet. One day...
The shape and quality as adults all depends on how the new owners raise them. 
They can lose ground very fast.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275069,-122.835530


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, those are some very nice and well cared for fish.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Wilds are very nice. Can't wait to see how the fry turn out.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275431,-122.835772


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

They are even better looking in person. They are some of the nicest and biggest wilds I have seen. The big male is easily 10"



2wheelsx2 said:


> Wow, those are some very nice and well cared for fish.


They have already spawned in the big tank . THe ones he had left are doing really well and don't have any defects and problems like the ones i got from dale...



April said:


> Wilds are very nice. Can't wait to see how the fry turn out.
> 
> ---
> I am here: Google Maps


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> oops missed the first post lol Great pix and Awesome fish either way lol I will definitely have to see Rick if I ever go with Discus. Pix like that get me that much closer


Discus or not. It is worth the drive just to see Rick. He is one of the most gentle man I have met. Super nice guy.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Discus or not. It is worth the drive just to see Rick. He is one of the most gentle man I have met. Super nice guy.


Yup he is a really nice guy . He also has a really nice koi pond too.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> Yup he is a really nice guy . He also has a really nice koi pond too.


Yike !!! Now you are telling me. It was dark when I got there last time anyway


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Drooling on these Bueatiful discus~ Thanks for sharing! 

Moved this thread to "Other Website" section as per BCA rule~


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

The blue ones are just spectacular fish. Thanks Dave


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice fish and shots. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

*drools*....

Ugh wish I had a bigger thank >.<


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Dave, besides being a skilled discus keeper you have a real talent for photography! The photos are beautiful thanks for sharing them.


----------

